# ANYONE KNOW OF CHRIS PATE?



## jarod (May 9, 2012)

IM LOOKING FOR A SHOP AROUND HOUSTON TEXAS TO DO AN INSTALL AND WOULD LIKE THEM TO BE ABLE TO TUNE AND INSTALL A DSP AND TUNE FOR GREAT SOUND QUALITY. I FOUND A PLACE CALLED MOBILE TOYS IN COLLEGE STATION BUT THATS TWO HOURS FROM ME. I WOULD LIKE TO FIND SOMEONE I COULD TALK TO ABOUT THIS AND I MAY POSSIBLY GO THREE WAY ACTIVE SO I NEED A SHOP THAT COULD SOMETHING LIKE THAT. ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS? THANKS


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Was caps lock really needed?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^He is yelling at us! Did you piss him off or something???

To answer the OP (not in caps), Chris Pate is one of the best installers in the country and I would not hesitate to visit his shop. He has built numerous SQ competition winning vehicles, including his Civic that will literally make your jaw drop.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^He is yelling at us! Did you piss him off or something???
> 
> To answer the OP (not in caps), Chris Pate is one of the best installers in the country and I would not hesitate to visit his shop. He has built numerous SQ competition winning vehicles, including his Civic that will literally make your jaw drop.


Yeah wasn't the shop mentioned in the op rated top 10 this year?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarod (May 9, 2012)

All caps, cmon guys and no i was not yelling but i thought it would be more visible so you might notice it and i would get a reply. Instead of criticizing my typing etiquette i thought i would get some information from some really knowledgeable people that are in the know. i do however appreciate the reply's that i got. I see his website says SQ but alot of people say that and i thought i could find someone just as good or better in the Houston metropolis. That may not be the case though and if it is i will gladly drive two hours for someone that can make me say WOW!!


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

What's the website?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

jarod said:


> All caps, cmon guys and no i was not yelling but i thought it would be more visible so you might notice it and i would get a reply. Instead of criticizing my typing etiquette i thought i would get some information from some really knowledgeable people that are in the know. i do however appreciate the reply's that i got. I see his website says SQ but alot of people say that and i thought i could find someone just as good or better in the Houston metropolis. That may not be the case though and if it is i will gladly drive two hours for someone that can make me say WOW!!


FYI....On the internet, all caps is yelling and people hate it and it will actually not respond because of it.

Chris is one of the 10 best installers in the country. You will be hard pressed to find better in your area.


----------



## jarod (May 9, 2012)

thanks Niebur3 and i actually only intended for the title to be in caps but was not really paying attention but will take your advice on the matter. Is there anywhere i might find more info on Chris Pate and his accomplishments? i found him on Mobile Toys in college station texas for the other post.:surprised:


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

jarod said:


> All caps, cmon guys and no i was not yelling but i thought it would be more visible so you might notice it and i would get a reply. Instead of criticizing my typing etiquette i thought i would get some information from some really knowledgeable people that are in the know. i do however appreciate the reply's that i got. I see his website says SQ but alot of people say that and i thought i could find someone just as good or better in the Houston metropolis. That may not be the case though and if it is i will gladly drive two hours for someone that can make me say WOW!!


Jarod, All Chris does seriously is SQ systems. I have had two installs done by him...one for Team Focal, and the other for Team Hybrid. My car is on his website as the Ford Mustang. It is a convertible. 

The man is a freakin genius when it comes to full on installs of SQ nature. You won't be sorry working with him. IMHO, I would say he is the most talented installer in Texas. I drove 7hrs for him to do my car. 2hrs is almost laughable. I live in Oklahoma City.

Go to him, talk to him, and have him do your car. You WON'T be sorry!

--Joe


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^He is yelling at us! Did you piss him off or something???
> 
> To answer the OP (not in caps), Chris Pate is one of the best installers in the country and I would not hesitate to visit his shop. He has built numerous SQ competition winning vehicles, including his Civic that will literally make your jaw drop.


Not really, IMHO. I listened to his car at the big Texas Heatwave show in Austin in 2012. I was not at all impressed with his set-up. I'm not knocking the guy though so hold your tongues people... I simply did not find it all that impressive. He was kind of a dick too. Like he was too good to even show up to the show and heaven forbid anyone ask him any questions on the car... Again, just my opinion. The install was pretty damn cool though!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^^dang, you've been hangin with the "inappropriates" a little too much. LOL


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm not going to get into why his attitude towards Heatwave is what it is, but he knows his ****.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Heatwave could be whole topic itself. Pate and his team are top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxlrg (Oct 2, 2012)

2 civics and a jeep done at his shop and I would go back again. No complaints.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

To the OP , pm me what exactly youre looking to get done.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

oilman said:


> Heatwave could be whole topic itself. Pate and his team are top notch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I have met Chris and heard his car as well as seen and heard some of his customer's installs. Excellent workmanship and he is a nice guy. he is a part time musician and has his own band etc. he knows audio. He is one of the best installers in the country. He is the installer I plan to use because he is the only one I trust.

I've attended Heatwave several times - its scorching hot and so people are in a crappy mood.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

jarod said:


> IM LOOKING FOR A SHOP AROUND HOUSTON TEXAS TO DO AN INSTALL AND WOULD LIKE THEM TO BE ABLE TO TUNE AND INSTALL A DSP AND TUNE FOR GREAT SOUND QUALITY. I FOUND A PLACE CALLED MOBILE TOYS IN COLLEGE STATION BUT THATS TWO HOURS FROM ME. I WOULD LIKE TO FIND SOMEONE I COULD TALK TO ABOUT THIS AND I MAY POSSIBLY GO THREE WAY ACTIVE SO I NEED A SHOP THAT COULD SOMETHING LIKE THAT. ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS? THANKS


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

This might help you... Best Custom Car Audio Installer in Houston? - Houston-Imports.com

Top Installers in Houston:
- Aaron @ Innovated Rides
- Rocky @ RockStar Designs
- Rick Paul @ Car Toys


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did Rick change shops? He was at Pate's last time I talked to him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words all. And to the poster from the Heatwave show....My apologies.......Its hot, I was probably still feeling the affects of the night before knowing me.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Studio Civic said:


> Thanks for the kind words all. And to the poster from the Heatwave show....My apologies.......Its hot, I was probably still feeling the affects of the night before knowing me.


First class guy here. 
Chris is worth driving for.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Studio Civic said:


> Thanks for the kind words all. And to the poster from the Heatwave show....My apologies.......Its hot, I was probably still feeling the affects of the night before knowing me.


I appreciate you saying this. 

To be honest, it was damn hot! I remember getting out of your car drenched in sweat. The car was/is a piece of art. I truly did like the install and have seen other work you and your guys have done and consider it to be top notch for sure! 

And to fair, I think what I was hearing was not true to form because of the plane ride in from SoCal. Planes tend to mess my ears up for a few days I found out after. I figured this out when I flew to another show and thought I heard not so great cars again. So, for what it's worth, I apologize sir!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

zql8tr said:


> I appreciate you saying this.
> 
> To be honest, it was damn hot! I remember getting out of your car drenched in sweat. The car was/is a piece of art. I truly did like the install and have seen other work you and your guys have done and consider it to be top notch for sure!
> 
> And to fair, I think what I was hearing was not true to form because of the plane ride in from SoCal. Planes tend to mess my ears up for a few days I found out after. I figured this out when I flew to another show and thought I heard not so great cars again. So, for what it's worth, I apologize sir!


It could also be a difference in what you're used to hearing. I think Terry and Gerry both have good, albeit different, ears but their target sound is a bit different from Chris'. I do miss working there. We had a LOT of fun.


----------

